# Parkplatz - 2-Dimensionen Array



## Raen (11. Jan 2022)

Hey Leute,

ich hänge leider wieder mal bei einer Aufgabe in Java zu Arrays. 

Hier ist die Abbildung des Parkplatzes. 

Im Konstruktor soll die Länge und Breite übergeben werden. 
Die Stellplätze sollen vom TYP Fahrzeug als zweidimensionales Array umgesetzt werden.

Dazu soll eine Methode zum Einparken von Fahrzeugen verwendet werden (public void einparken (Fahrzeug f) {Rumpf}
Eine weitere Methode soll die freien Parkplätze wiedergeben (public int freiePlaetze(){Rumpf}).


Der Aktuelle Code sieht wie folgt aus 
[CODE lang="java" title="Parkplatz"]public class Parkplatz {
    double b;
    int l;
    double breite;
    int laenge;

    Parkplatz(int l, double b){
        if (b%2.5==0 && b>10){
            b-=10;
            b/=2.5;
            this.b=b;
            this.breite=b2.5;
        }
        if(l%16==0){
            int tmp=l/16;
            l-=tmp6;
            l/=5;
            this.l=l;
            this.laenge=l*5;
        }
        Fahrzeug [][] park=new Fahrzeug[laenge][(int) (breite+0.5)];
    }
    public void einparken(Fahrzeug f){
        for(int i=0; i<(int)this.b;i++){
            for(int j=0;j<this.l;j++){

            }
        }
    }

}[/CODE]


Fahrzeug soll eine leere Klasse sein, ich verstehe aber nicht wie ich damit arbeiten soll. 


Freue mich über jede Hilfestellung.


MfG

Raen


----------



## temi (11. Jan 2022)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, wenn das Array eine Instanzvariable von Parkplatz wäre?

Die Hilfsvariablen für die Berechnung müssen keine Instanzvariablen sein.

Was passiert denn, wenn Abmessungen an den Konstruktor übergeben werden, die nicht "passen"?

Und wegen der "leeren Klasse": Das ist vermutlich in Ordnung, du "machst" ja nichts mit den Fahrzeugen (sie haben ja auch keinerlei Funktion). Du "nimmst" einfach das übergebene Fahrzeug "f" und "stellst es" an eine geeignete Stelle.


----------



## Raen (11. Jan 2022)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. 
Tatsächlich hat es sich erledigt und die Lösung war doch simpler als gedacht. 

MfG

Raen


----------

